# South African Police Clearance Agencies



## Meg174 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi All

My husband and I are currently living in the UK (originally from South Africa) and need to apply for our South African Police Clearance Certificates. We have come across several agencies that will organise everything for us in SA but we are struggling to find reviews on them. Has anyone on this forum used an agency called Express SAPS Clearance or GMTM Consultants both seem legit but we have heard so many horror stories about people just disappearing with their money. 

Thanks

Meghan


----------



## Spikes (Feb 17, 2013)

Meg174 said:


> Hi All
> 
> My husband and I are currently living in the UK (originally from South Africa) and need to apply for our South African Police Clearance Certificates. We have come across several agencies that will organise everything for us in SA but we are struggling to find reviews on them. Has anyone on this forum used an agency called Express SAPS Clearance or GMTM Consultants both seem legit but we have heard so many horror stories about people just disappearing with their money.
> 
> ...


As far as I know you can check with the SA embassy in the UK and ask them to help you do it. You don't need to use an agency. If it was me, I'd stay away!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I would at the very least suggest asking the company or agent to see a scanned copy of their Immigration Practitioners certificate, if they handle permits or visas. All companies advertising that they can assist in anything immigration related, should either be a law firm or employ the second best option: an immigration practitioner.


----------



## casey1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi if you know someone (friend/famiy member) in SA you can do what I did. I posted my application form to a friend and transferred the +- R75.00 into her bank account, she took it to Pretoria head quarters and then collected it and posted it back to me. It is supposed to take about six weeks but can take up to ten due to the huge back logs.

Hope this helps


----------



## Dave999 (Mar 10, 2015)

*Police Clearance*

Try southafricanpoliceclearance.com EXPRESS SAPS CLEARANCE SERVICES - Home[/url], Justine or Elize. Marvellous service at a reasonable price, GBP64 including courier fees. They completed the process in 20 days.


----------

